# auf übergeordnetes element zugreifen



## bummerland (1. Nov 2003)

sagen wir, ich habe ein Panel in einem Frame. wie kann ich von innerhalb des Panels auf eine methode in dem Frame, das das Panel enthält, zugreifen?


----------



## bygones (2. Nov 2003)

also direkt auf den Frame zugreifen glaub ich geht nicht (jedenfalls zeigt die Api keine methoden dafür an).

Du kannst aber über getParent den Container des oberen elements erhalten - wenns nur ums hinzufügen von element o.ä. geht !!

Eine andere möglichkeit wäre entweder dem Panel den Parent im Konstruktor mitzuübergeben oder den Parent z.B. als Singelton implementieren und sich dann im Panel die Instanz holen,....


----------



## bummerland (3. Nov 2003)

alles klar, so hatte ich es auch schon gelöst. trotzdem vielen dank


----------

